# Watch out with udev-145

## pmatos

Hi all,

Just a word of warning. I have kernel 2.6.25 and I upgraded from udev 141 to 145 and it was the end of the world. Boot didn't work, network devices didn't load and partitions couldn't be mounted. Had to go back to udev 141. Guess 145 required a higher kernel version! Take care.

Moreover, shouldn't there be a check on the kernel version before udev 145 installation?

Cheers,

Paulo Matos

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, try with the latest kernel and post back your result.

----------

## pmatos

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, try with the latest kernel and post back your result.

 

Well, that's not the point... I would bet it works. The point is that it should not install udev-145 if my current kernel is not supported.

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe the ebuild can handle that kind of thing, but you should open a bugzilla about that.

----------

## pmatos

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Maybe the ebuild can handle that kind of thing, but you should open a bugzilla about that.

 

Thanks for the tip. I will!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

## pmatos

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> No problem.

 

For the record:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=281312

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe you will have a feedback pretty soon.

----------

